# What kind of mix am I?



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

We just got this cute boy last night, he was hours away from being put down. We don't know what kind of mix he is. Any suggestions? We also need to name him. I attached a picture from shelter and then some after he was shaved down. He is 10 pounds longer torso and legs then a maltese and has apricot coloring along his back.


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Awww! He's cute :wub: :wub: :wub: and bless your heart for saving him! He looks like he has some Shih Tzu in him..... He looks like a "Gary" to me!!! :biggrin:


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

He has alot of Shih Tzu in him! I like Gary too!


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

I have no idea, but he's :wub: very cute - I would agree about the Shih Tzu - :ThankYou: for saving him!


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

:rockon: Gary is a handsome boy already, with no where to go but up! :heart: Thanks for saving him, Cyndi.

:ThankYou: :ThankYou: :ThankYou:


----------



## Reillies_mom (Jan 29, 2009)

What a wonderful person you are - I am sure that little guy is very thankful - i agree with the others on 'what' he looks like he has in him - but it is so funny that he actully looks like one of my uncles.......his name is Bo - so I think he looks like a Bo


----------



## maltilover (May 6, 2006)

What a cutie! Thank you for taking him in. Wow, only hours from being put down. I'd call him Lucky.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

I don't see any shih tzu in him but I do see some terrier, maybe like a cairn terrier mix with a long haired breed, like a lhasa apso.


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Feb 7 2009, 09:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=721587


> I don't see any shih tzu in him but I do see some terrier, maybe like a cairn terrier mix with a long haired breed, like a lhasa apso.[/B]


I was going to say the same thing. He is adorable. :wub: You are a sweetheart for rescuing him. I hope he finds a forever home soon.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Wow... he looks a lot like Spencer!! :wub: 


As far as naming them, I like to wait and let their personalities suggest a name.


Thanks very much for rescuing him!! :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

Congratulations on your new little boy. I'm not sure about his ancestry but he is really cute. Do you have any idea as to his age?


----------



## elizabeth (Oct 31, 2008)

Bless you for saving him!!!!!!! That is SOOO wonderful!!!! He looks EXACTLY like my friends dog. His name is "Reuben" and he is Maltese, Poddle, Shitzu and Yorki!!!! Same coloring and everything!!!!! Her Reuben is about 15 pounds.
Again, God Bless you abundantly for saving him!!! :chili: :chili: :ThankYou:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

He looks a little lhasa - ish to me.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

I agree, his gene pool is mixed with more then then Malt/Shitzu, but to me he looks like a "Skippy" It's a happy little boy dog name.


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Oh bless you for taking him!!!!!!!
Can't tell what he is other than one lucky puppy!!!!!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh how wonderful that you saved this little guy!!!! My Naddie was just minutes from being PTS too and I've written to her rescuer in SC many times and thanked her for saving my girl so I could go on to have the blessing of having her in my life! 

I look at those photos and see the very obvious difference not just in his over appearance but what a different in his expression! The first he looks so very sad and the others he looks so bright and perky! I know he is going to bring joy to some very lucky family!

I was thinking Shih Tzu with Maltese as well .. though when the hair fills out again a bit more it will be a bit easier to identify .


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

After getting all that hair cut off, he's a very handsome guy! Probably has more than two breed genes in him. He reminds me of my friends Yorkie - well the ears do anyway, LOL. 

He looks like a "fun" little guy. I'd wait for his personality to emerge before naming him.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

HE LOOKS LIKE A LITTLE BIT OF LOVE -AND A LITTLE BIT OF HAPPINESS :wub: 
ITS SO WONDERFUL THAT YOU SAVED THIS LITTLE GUYS LIFE. :ThankYou: 
ALSO HE LOOKS LIKE A MILO TO ME


----------



## lillykins (Oct 15, 2007)

oh BLESS YOU for saving him! 
I don't know about the breed and any name you give him will be wonderful.
I've never thought of using the name Gary, but I like it!!


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

i :wub: think he may have some westhighland in him ,i hope he finds a home soon..jo


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

I agree -- I think he is a morkie -- maltese yorkie mix as he looks a little like my grandma's yorkie in the face 


QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Feb 7 2009, 09:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=721587


> I don't see any shih tzu in him but I do see some terrier, maybe like a cairn terrier mix with a long haired breed, like a lhasa apso.[/B]


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (dwerten @ Feb 8 2009, 10:01 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=721822


> I agree -- I think he is a morkie -- maltese yorkie mix as he looks a little like my grandma's yorkie in the face
> 
> 
> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Feb 7 2009, 09:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=721587





> I don't see any shih tzu in him but I do see some terrier, maybe like a cairn terrier mix with a long haired breed, like a lhasa apso.[/B]


[/B][/QUOTE]


If he was a yorkie malt mix I think he would be a little smaller but maybe it was a bigger malt or yorkie


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

my yorkie is 11lbs and my grandmas is 16lbs so there are some teapot yorkies out there lol or porkie yorkies -- definitely a maltese yorkie mix i think


QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Feb 8 2009, 01:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=721922


> QUOTE (dwerten @ Feb 8 2009, 10:01 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=721822





> I agree -- I think he is a morkie -- maltese yorkie mix as he looks a little like my grandma's yorkie in the face
> 
> 
> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Feb 7 2009, 09:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=721587





> I don't see any shih tzu in him but I do see some terrier, maybe like a cairn terrier mix with a long haired breed, like a lhasa apso.[/B]


[/B][/QUOTE]


If he was a yorkie malt mix I think he would be a little smaller but maybe it was a bigger malt or yorkie 
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

I found a picture on the internet of a yorkie/maltese that kind of looks like him







What do you think?


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (cindy6755 @ Feb 8 2009, 08:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=722178


> I found a picture on the internet of a yorkie/maltese that kind of looks like him
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe! What a cutie he is though! Maybe he's a teapot like Debbie said! LOL I would have thought, if he had some yorkie in him, he would at least have a little black in his coat, but I'm no expert 
There are alot of dog breeds that are the exact same color as him so that's hard to tell.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

Here is my grandma and her yorkie baxter who reminds me of this dog 










above is him in love with my little dee dee


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (dwerten @ Feb 8 2009, 10:29 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=722310


> Here is my grandma and her yorkie baxter who reminds me of this dog
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awwww look at that face! :wub:


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

lol my poor grandma she thought she was getting a 6lb dog and she got a 16lb yorkie -lol and she is about 4'9 lol 


QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Feb 8 2009, 10:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=722316


> QUOTE (dwerten @ Feb 8 2009, 10:29 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=722310





> Here is my grandma and her yorkie baxter who reminds me of this dog
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awwww look at that face! :wub:
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## Heather_Rochelle (Jun 4, 2008)

Cindy he is a total doll!!!! Not sure what the mix is



QUOTE (dwerten @ Feb 8 2009, 10:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=722332


> lol my poor grandma she thought she was getting a 6lb dog and she got a 16lb yorkie -lol and she is about 4'9 lol
> 
> 
> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Feb 8 2009, 10:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=722316





> QUOTE (dwerten @ Feb 8 2009, 10:29 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=722310





> Here is my grandma and her yorkie baxter who reminds me of this dog
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awwww look at that face! :wub:
[/B][/QUOTE]
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

Your Grandma sure got her hands full, but he is very cute. Heather I will be getting Tommy or the new one probably next week. We are having wood floor put in this week. Its Crazy here right now.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

I love that expression, "teapot yorkie" :biggrin: 
He is very, very cute, whatever the mix. I wonder what his fur will be like when it grows out with good, loving care. My late dear Possum had a lot of tan/lemon on his back when I got him out of the shelter. It grew out and was clipped off and never seen again. It was stain from flea dirt!

Bless you for all you are doing for him! :wub:


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

His foster mom has named him Erick because the girl that pulled him for us is named Erica. He is on petfinder and our site now


----------

